# A song for my horse



## TabbyNeko (Aug 4, 2009)

This song doesn't rhyme at all, but this type of song doesn't have to. I was inspired by a song by my favorite band, but I wrote this for my horse, Taka-kun, who is traumatized because of a poor choice made by a stupid young rider.


_I had always dreamt of a future that would last forever_
_All these years it didn't fade_
_And I've finally found you, my love_
_But now I'm watching it all being crushed under the weight of time_

_You trusted me and only me_
_Enough that I could sleep by your side at night_
_I promised you that you wouldn't be hurt anymore_
_That you could learn to love again_

_I don't blame you for anything_
_You fought back but lost anyway_
_But this would be nothing more than a nightmare_
_If you knew your pain would be gone_

_The future isn't so bright now_
_But you can't give up just yet_
_For those who watch over you_
_For the ones you love and for yourself_

_You trusted me and only me_
_Enough that I could sleep by your side at night_
_I promised you that you wouldn't be hurt anymore_
_That you could learn to love again_

_Always remember that I love you_
_I would make this pain go away _
_But first you need to open your heart_
_And let me back in_

_Don't lose sight of yourself, my love_
_I couldn't say these words before_
_So I'll sing them to you right here_
_I still dream of that future that will last forever_


----------



## star struck (Apr 1, 2008)

Oh I love it! You are a very creative writer, and this song speaks volumes........ Good job.


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Aw man, what happened to your horse? D:


----------



## TabbyNeko (Aug 4, 2009)

sunny06 said:


> Aw man, what happened to your horse? D:


An idiot girl who takes lessons at our stables didn't feel like riding her lesson horse so she decided to ride my 3 year old stallion. She showed toff by yanking on his mouth and kicking him hard, and he bolted through a fence and into a wire cow fence. He got all cut up and now we can't go near him or anything...he's going crazy and im really worried...


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

What was she thinking?! Obviously she wasn't. Yeah, I'd sue for sure. 3 year old stallion.. Did she have someone with her?


----------



## TabbyNeko (Aug 4, 2009)

sunny06 said:


> What was she thinking?! Obviously she wasn't. Yeah, I'd sue for sure. 3 year old stallion.. Did she have someone with her?


When she tacked him up, no, but her mom was there. She didn't do anything when I told her daughter to get off my horse. 

This was during a lesson, by the way.
There were 6 other kids there and a few parents.


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

She didn't listen?! SUE that woman!


----------



## TabbyNeko (Aug 4, 2009)

sunny06 said:


> She didn't listen?! SUE that woman!


We're going to court with it.
The kids like 12 so it should be easy.

The good part is I get to fight for my horse because I bought him with my own money.

I wish i could show you pictures of his injuries...


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Yeah, I'd be interested.

Good luck with the case  I hope you win.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

sunny06 said:


> Yeah, I'd be interested.
> 
> Good luck with the case  I hope you win.


I second this! I really do hope everything turns out right for you and your horse, I can't imagine going threw what you are. I read your thread about it and it makes me sad that this girl didn't listen to you and it resaulted in your horse getting hurt and becoming afraid of the people that love him. I'm sure he will realize that you love him and that you or your vet are not going to hurt him. Please keep us updated.


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

TabbyNeko said:


> We're going to court with it.
> The kids like 12 so it should be easy.
> 
> The good part is I get to fight for my horse because I bought him with my own money.
> ...


 
No offense, but why can't you show pictures of his injuries?


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

i really hope everything turns out ok for you in the court and for you and your horse xxx


----------

